# Amd Bulldozer build Rate and comment



## NewTechCity (Jul 22, 2011)

*Case :*Cooler Master HAF X
*Motherboard :* Crosshair V formula
*Memory :* 8Gb Kingston Ram 1600Mhz
*Media :*Asus DvD Writer/Reader
*Storage :*1Tb Seagate HDD 7200Rpm
*Storage :* Crucial M4 64Gb SSD
*PSU :* 750W corsair 
*Video Card :* Asus Radeon 6850 
*O.S. :*Windows 7 64Bit

What would you guys rate this build? Rate each component individually and all together.
The cpu Will Be one of the Fx-8000 series when released.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jul 22, 2011)

I'd go for a better GPU if I were you.  At least a 6950 or a GTX 560Ti.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 23, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> I'd go for a better GPU if I were you.  At least a 6950 or a GTX 560Ti.



I agree, and if you're budgets tight, i'd drop the Crosshair V and focus more on the video card, unless you're sure you're going to be using the features the board has to offer and want to get some high overclocks.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 23, 2011)

You could always Pursue 6870X2 or 2 6950s


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 23, 2011)

NewTechCity said:


> *Case :*Cooler Master HAF X
> *Motherboard :* Crosshair V formula
> *Memory :* 8Gb Kingston Ram 1600Mhz
> *Media :*Asus DvD Writer/Reader
> ...



What are you building this for? Gaming or will you be doing video editing and using programs that will take advantage of all 8 cores? Get back to me on that and then i can help you


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 23, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> I'd go for a better GPU if I were you.  At least a 6950 or a GTX 560Ti.


let me continue___ or a 6990


----------



## Vincy Boy (Jul 23, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> let me continue___ or a 6990



What he said


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 23, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> let me continue___ or a 6990





Vincy Boy said:


> What he said



Assuming he can afford a GPU over $700...


----------



## NewTechCity (Jul 23, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> I agree, and if you're budgets tight, i'd drop the Crosshair V and focus more on the video card, unless you're sure you're going to be using the features the board has to offer and want to get some high overclocks.



Well everything there I all ready have and i most likly will be using the features on this board.The price of those Gpu (6950s)are pretty expensive for me, but im listening to what you guys are suggesting.

So im guessing everyone thinks I should upgrade only on the Video card?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 23, 2011)

lol look at my system specs. He almost built my rig!


----------



## NewTechCity (Jul 23, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> lol look at my system specs. He almost built my rig!



Lol we got the same taste


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 23, 2011)

NewTechCity said:


> Well everything there I all ready have and i most likly will be using the features on this board.The price of those Gpu (6950s)are pretty expensive for me, but im listening to what you guys are suggesting.
> 
> So im guessing everyone thinks I should upgrade only on the Video card?



If you're priority is gaming, then yes upgrading your video card is essential if you want a good experience.(unless you're fine with the performance the 6850 is gonna give you)


----------



## happita (Jul 23, 2011)

Downgrade the motherboard down to the next best thing: ASUS Sabertooth 990FX and use the extra money you save from that and upgrade your video card to either a GTX 570 or an AMD 6950...its as simple as that.


----------



## Frizz (Jul 23, 2011)

Hmmm the price difference between Sabertooth and Crosshair 990FX isn't too big? I would suggest for a gap big enough to help you budget in a 6950 into your build.


----------



## happita (Jul 23, 2011)

Well...I'm going off newegg prices....and depending on where he lives:
Crosshair V: $238
Sabertooth: $196.50

Difference = $41.50


Well...ok, maybe he can't go up to a 6950....but even a 6870 would be a hell of a lot better than that 6850. If he could stretch his money even $20-$30 more...a 6950 would definitely be possible. And it doesn't have to be from any specific place, all he needs to do is find the cheapest price from a reputable place and thats that.


----------



## Frizz (Jul 23, 2011)

happita said:


> Well...I'm going off newegg prices....and depending on where he lives:
> Crosshair V: $238
> Sabertooth: $196.50
> 
> ...



There is always the choice for a 1GB 6950 too AFAIK there is hardly a difference in 1080P gaming, but yeah that all depends whether the price is right..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 23, 2011)

to gain a overall speed boost do research on a SSD AS you OS DRIVE N ensure it will be large enough to contain os n drivers n OS patches n PAGING FILE N SOFTWARE SUCH AS JAVA N FLASH N SHOCKWAVE.

N THE SETUP YOU HAVE GOIN IS VERY GOOD FOR GAMING N IF YOU CAN AFFORD 2 6870s or the 6870X2 OR A 6950 GO FOR IT.


----------



## Senupe (Jul 23, 2011)

My suggest, you should take a Sabertooth and a GTX 560 Ti or Radeon HD 6950 as most people saying here, they are just great performers at 1080p and don't require high power supplys (750Watt for CrossfireX or SLI those is enough), and Cooler Master H.A.F. X is really (trsut me) really big,  i preffer the 922 Advanced just as TheMailMan78, have the features of the big ones in "small" size 
I want to add +1 to the SSDs reading Mailsman's sdd faqs helped me a lot and they are really blazzingly fast, the OS will load faster and games are going to be just spitted in seconds.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 23, 2011)

If you can cheap out on the MB a bit (possibly the case too) and put forward the left over funds to a better GPU, you will be all set.

But it also depends on what res monitor you are using.
In this day and age most likely a 1080p?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 23, 2011)

Another motherboard suggestion would be the gigabyte 990fx ud3


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 23, 2011)

Change the HD6850 to a HD6950 and your set, perfect setup also grab another HD6950 down the line for sum nice crossfire action


----------



## legends84 (Jul 23, 2011)

well.. in my opinion.. dont buy ssd yet, use the money to upgrade your gpu


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 23, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Change the HD6850 to a HD6950 and your set, perfect setup also grab another HD6950 down the line for sum nice crossfire action





Have yall seen the review of power colors 6870x2 n the numbers it puts out are pretty good. Not bad for 2 top end of the mid range gpus on a single board. Atleast he wouldnt have to buy 2 boards then.

Just my thoughts.

N on SSDS do some major research into the reliability of the drives.


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 23, 2011)

Actually the most important question is what country does the op live in, and what's his budget? Everyone's making good suggestions, but this would be much easier to do knowing how much money he's got to work what country he's in and a link to a few places he'll be shopping at (if it isn't the US)

I'd also like to add that unless you see a monster sale on a particular part it makes 0 sense to buy parts in anticipation of BD. It's not like the price of anything is going to go up, and there's a chance that it could be a flop. If that's the case you've spent hundreds of dollars investing in an inferior platform. Since you're going to be waiting on the processor anyway *just wait* and look for sales on everything that isn't the motherboard in the meantime. *When reputable BD benchmarks come out* then you buy the motherboard and processor.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 23, 2011)

I wouldnt be too afraid to build now as the chips out are pretty good for gaming regardless. N I doubt BD is a flop. I feel that its a sledge hammer aka new architecture/design.


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 23, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> I wouldnt be too afraid to build now as the chips out are pretty good for gaming regardless. N I *doubt* BD is a flop. I feel that its a sledge hammer aka new architecture/design.



Keyword highlighted. Seriously the logic is not that hard to grasp. There's nothing to gain by buying this stuff ahead of time, but plenty to lose. There's nothing to argue here.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 23, 2011)

ya n it seems your tryin to start an argument here... I could say the same about Intels newest CPU being 47% faster, in what their own benchmarks designed for intel? Not believable at all.


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 23, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> ya n it seems your tryin to start an argument here... I could say the same about Intels newest CPU being 47% faster, in what their own benchmarks designed for intel? Not believable at all.



WTF is wrong with you? What argument? 

Fact: Early investing into a BD build serves no benefit. Waiting is the best solution. There's nothing to argue.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hotobu said:


> WTF is wrong with you? What argument?
> 
> Fact: Early investing into a BD build serves no benefit. Waiting is the best solution. There's nothing to argue.



ya n then all you do is continue waiting n waiting n you wind up with no computer...


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 23, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> ya n then all you do is continue waiting n waiting n you wind up with no computer...



Well *duh* the op wont have a computer without the processor anyway which he's still got to wait for... Do you even think before you post?


----------



## tilldeath (Jul 23, 2011)

just throwing it out there, but isn't bulldozer memory 1800?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 23, 2011)

tilldeath said:


> just throwing it out there, but isn't bulldozer memory 1800?



1866.


----------



## tilldeath (Jul 23, 2011)

then that being said, wouldn't he either need to run 1866 or OC 1600 to 1866??


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 23, 2011)

tilldeath said:


> then that being said, wouldn't he either need to run 1866 or OC 1600 to 1866??



Gah, I completely forgot to mention this. BD can support 1866. As such if the OP is going to play the waiting game then he should buy something at least that fast.


----------



## tilldeath (Jul 23, 2011)

agreed, also it's likely that since it's a new platform new ram will be released specifically for it so that's why I'm waiting.


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 23, 2011)

tilldeath said:


> agreed, also it's likely that since it's a new platform new ram will be released specifically for it so that's why I'm waiting.



There's nothing to worry about there. JEDEC sets the memory standards that manufacturers have  to conform to. Memory up to 2133 DDR3 has been approved for a while now. I got a good deal on some 2133 (which I wasn't planning on buying but $75 for 2x4GB is too hard to pass up) so I nabbed some. I'm reeeeaaallly trying hard to hold out for BD though.


----------



## NewTechCity (Jul 23, 2011)

I dont believe it is necessary to buy a 1866Mhz Ram , from what im hearing Bulldozer supports up to 1866Mhz but that doesnt mean i need a 1866Mhz.


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 23, 2011)

Well of course it isn't necessary, but why not buy it? RAM is pretty damned cheap now adays, and the difference in price between levels is no more than $15.


----------



## NewTechCity (Jul 23, 2011)

Anyways on September 19 we will know how the Fx chips perform, ill be aiming for the Fx-8100, cant wait.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 24, 2011)

NewTechCity said:


> I dont believe it is necessary to buy a 1866Mhz Ram , from what im hearing Bulldozer supports up to 1866Mhz but that doesnt mean i need a 1866Mhz.



All dependent on how the motherboard handles the freq n thats just the Fastest JDEC standard that the Chip Supports, I mean bulldozer rest assured supports freq over 2200MHz


----------

